# Where can I buy vials?



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

You can get them at the local medical supply shop. There is on in Vancouver, WA on Mill Plane BLVD or you can get them From Starstat, Newton, NC 28658 We have them at the American Red Cross and I can get you some.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

American Science & Surplus : Search Results for "test tubes"

About the middle of the page, 5th down... little plastic test tubes. You'll have to buy corks (check craft stores and take one in with you to check the fit), but it's a great deal.  $4.95 for a pack of 50 and shipping is $5.95

You could swirl in some acrylic paint, attach the corks with some hot glue and tie your invite info on there and they'll be fine.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions guys! That IS a great deal from American Science Surplus Frankie's Girl. I need almost 30 of them and everything I have found is soooo expensive.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I did the same thing a few years ago, except I had some bottles filled with "blood" and some bottles filled with a green "potion" (inspired by _Hocus Pocus_!)

I got my bottles from Michael's They're glass and they come with a cork. They have many different sizes, all for $0.99. We only had to make about 15 that year, so it wasn't a big cost. But Michael's always has plenty of coupons. Sometimes that have coupons for a percentage off an entire purchase. That could help cut some of the cost.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

okay.... in my hometown.... there i saw in my Dollar Tree where the candles are is this vital thing fill with cones that you burn??? since it is dollar tree, I would imagine that it cannot cost that much to do the invitaitons.... 
Does that help any?


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

I haven't been to the Dollar Tree yet but I will. I was in Michaels last week and didn't see anything like that. They may not have them out yet. I wish these places would bring all of their Halloween merchandise out earlier for people like me (Halloween freak). lol Thanks all for the suggestions!!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

The bottles I'm talking about aren't part of the Halloween decor at Michael's. They're with all the glass items, like vases and apothecary jars. They're up year-round!


----------



## thereidss (Jul 26, 2008)

What about the bar supply stores on line they sell test tubes for shots.


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

I've bought dropper bottles on eBay before and noticed that you can buy glass vials and bottles in bulk on eBay for REALLY cheap -- here's a link to *100 NEW 2ML CLEAR GLASS BOTTLES VIALS/CORK TOP BULK*


on sale for $16.07 (the sale ends in four hours, normally they are $22.95) plus FREE shipping. There are several listings for 50 bottles with corks for varying amounts

There's a bunch of different ones, here's a link to a search for "glass vial cork" at eBay.


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

Now these are really cute -- 25 glass ampules with corks for $11.65 and free shipping, at eBay!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

They sell them on e-bay? Wow.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Oriental Trading sells "Vials of blood". item# EB-25/5861
4 oz. plastic vial of realistic blood $2.49 each plus shipping.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! I ended up using Frankie's Girl's suggestion and ordered them from the surplus medical supply store. When they get here, I'll have to find corks and a big container of fake blood. I'm gonna use thumb takes and a string (twine) to attach the invites which are no bigger than a small card. Gotta get on the ball! Will be sending them out before the end of the month. Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

What about holders for the test tubes? I bought a few packages of the red, orange and purple ones, but don't really want to spend a fortune ordering an actual test tube holder. We used to have a bar here that would sell shooters in tubes, but I can't remember what the waitresses were using


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Wish I'd seen this earlier I'm selling these I could've cut you a deal:


----------



## Venomiss (Aug 13, 2009)

...speaking of vials, test tubes, etc., I was thinking of purchasing some as well. 

My idea I need help with though is how to keep them "chilled." I am making "black widow" cocktails but small, like a shot instead. I thought the test tube would be a perfect "shot" size and still get the effect of the black on top of red. 

I'd like to pre-make the "shots." Any ides on a stand or something to keep them cool but still display the black/red look?


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

I used this...

VWR LabShop:racks for lab products

But I know you can get some cool ones at restaurant supply companies under barware.


----------

